# Has anyone gone to This amount of extremes in the Aquascaping hobby with their stand?



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

So on reef2reef I found this guy who had this Incredible tank, with an incredible custom stand, he was some kind of fabricator so he said half was custom half wasn't. 
So I see LED strip lights, and a lot of personal material to create the slopes on the right side- and some other stuff. Not mentioning the 1000's of $ in equipment.

So has anyone in the scaping hobby actually gone to this extent to make their stand look as good as their tank? I mean with success not effort? meaning they have successfully made it look Really good and flashy like this guys. Hes making me want to do a custom stand *which I wanted to anyway*


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm building one. It's actually the reason I ended up at the event that made me decide to do the lab thing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

30g project tank. Started as "I'll put an internal sump in this". Now the tank I was going to work on isn't getting done at all. I got a NEW 30g tall, rather than a 30 long.

Now that new tank is rimless. Full 3d background I made w/ sandfall almost finished being made, then I gotta drill tank and do the euro bracing. Custom stand with sump and CO² tank in it. custom LED light (w/ 6500k, 5000k, + RGB LEDs on independent dimmers) in a floating "hood" over the rimless tank. I actually was just going to play with my sketches when I saw your thread.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

I had designed and sourced mats to make a beautiful sump that would be VISIBLE but my wife liked the idea of hidden. Happy wife, happy life. Plus she let me build a lab in our apartment. I can give up fancy sump. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ive always wanted to do a sump, a nice smooth but fancy one that looks expensive lmao- nice sketch btw it looks fantastic. LOL the wife comes first, I think everyone can agree on this xD

I organized my stand a bit last night at like 1am cause I wasn't sleeping, couldn't sleep I mean, and now I have 2 power strips (dont use surge protectors they can hurt aquaria equipment) that I organized the wires on, the stuff to the left goes on the left powerstrip, things on the right go to the right powerstrip. It worked out fairly well. Just have to find a way to hang them on the side of the stands wall, anyone know a way to do this? I figure I couldn't screw it since the wall is only So thick (about not even an inch I think).


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

No surge protectors say what?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

adkaqua said:


> No surge protectors say what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They Adjust the Sine Wave and can damage equipment They are designed for the full sine Especially the DC Systems.

I drilled some holes in the stand (verrrry small almost cant see them) and the screws dont fit the um... power strip so i need to go to lowes one day and buy smaller screws


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

Good to know. Take equipment off surge. Check. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

When you do eventually build your stand I would be delighted to see pics of how you built it- the process etc. I plan to incorporate LED lights into mine somehow like in the image, w/ motion sensor.


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll share the cad drawings with you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

Currently taking my sketches of my stand and making them into fully dimensioned cad files. I can share the actual cad files with you if you want too. Then if you like design but want to alter dimensions and such and have access to autocad :cough free with student email: and Autodesk inventor you can see and edit them to whatever length your tank is 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow that sounds pretty amazing
Yea id be super interested to see


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I like to have storage under the stand. We live in a world of the internet. All of the tank stats can be beamed to your browser saving space under the tank


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

wish I knew an affordable method on doing some of this haha!


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

2x4s and plywood. You can build an incredible stand for like 50 or 60 bucks. 2x4 frame, 1/2" sanded plywood cased. If you're handy in the wood shop you can do it affordably

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

adkaqua said:


> 2x4s and plywood. You can build an incredible stand for like 50 or 60 bucks. 2x4 frame, 1/2" sanded plywood cased. If you're handy in the wood shop you can do it affordably
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My step father and uncle (they dont know eachother) make some Mean stuff
my step father is good at making furniture related items
my uncle is Very good at making large projects or art w/ wood etc. uncommon art to, stuff to hang on your wall some of his stuff (well all of it tbh) is Very cool. Add +1 coolness because u know he made it haha


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

Some people hate him. IDC. But this dude is indirectly responsible for me doing my lab. I got inspired to do a project from his videos I watch at work. Started with deciding to out an internal sump in my tank. Then I decided to scape it and make a background. Ended up going to a seminar at our LFS sponsorsed by Dennerle. Realized I already had the capital equipment at home and could combine something I love (planted tanks) with what I spent almost a hundred grand to study (plant biotech). Make my own company and get out of semiconductors and doing something I was passionate about.

He's got some great guides.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

2x4 8ft is like $4 each. Cabinet grade finished plywood ranges 25 to 50 for half inch thick 4'x8' sheet. Box of heavy screws maybe ten bucks. Stain of your choice. Then customise it till your heart's content

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

thats an epic quick guide thanks haha! We just bought a house and are moving soon, I may look into making my own ADA stand.


----------

